# "Fehler 3740: Unbekannter Typ FbDALI_Joblist" wieso, warum, weshalb?



## KingHelmer (31 August 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problemchen!
Ich habe in meinem PLC_PRG den Funktionsblock FbDALI_Joblist instanziert mit dem Namen "Instanz1_FbDALI_Joblist" unter den lokalen Variablen "VAR" mit dem Typen "FbDALI_Joblist" und ohne Initialisierungswert (logisch).


```
PROGRAM PLC_PRG
VAR
    Instanz1_LightingControl: LightingControl;
    Instanz1_FbDALI_Joblist: FbDALI_Joblist;
END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUT
    Antwort_01: BYTE;
END_VAR
```

Nun wird mir beim Übersetzen der Fehler, wie im Titel des Themas beschrieben, ausgegeben!

Ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann. Meines Erachtens nach habe ich alles korrekt gemacht und in anderen Projekten funktioniert es ja auch reibungslos....  

Ich will nun nicht einfach die Einstellungen eines anderen Projektes übernehmen und damit "pfuschen" sondern den Fehler auch erkennen und ausmerzen!

Hat jemand einen Rat, bzw. kennt jemand das Problem?

Zur weiteren Info:

- Die "DALI_02.lib", sowie die "Standard.lib" und die "SYSLIBCALLBACK.lib" sind eingebunden!
- Codesys 2.3
- Andere DALI-Funktionsblöcke und Funktionen funktionieren wie sie sollen
- Programm sehr klein (kleine Lichtsteuerung) -> Schnelle Änderungen möglich

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## KingHelmer (31 August 2012)

Ok, ich habe den Fehler gefunden, die Mod_Bus.lib war nicht eingebunden und das Übersetzen von unbenutzen Bibliotheks- und Programmteilen deaktiviert. Daher brachte es auch nichts, wenn ich die Mod_Bus.lib eingebunden habe (war mein erster verdacht).

Letztendlich hat es funktioniert und der Thread kann geschlossen werden.

Grüße, 

Florian


----------

